# Star Wars: Spin-Off-Filme zu Boba Fett, Han Solo, Yoda oder doch Jabba the Hutt?



## FrankMoers (8. Februar 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Spin-Off-Filme zu Boba Fett, Han Solo, Yoda oder doch Jabba the Hutt?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: Spin-Off-Filme zu Boba Fett, Han Solo, Yoda oder doch Jabba the Hutt?


----------



## Zooler (8. Februar 2013)

Bitte bitte bitte die Stories aus den Anfängen der Jedi verfilmen. ISCH WILL JEDI!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Februar 2013)

Einen neuen Film über den Ewok Wicket, mit der heutigen Technik wohlgemerkt.


----------



## RichardLancelot (8. Februar 2013)

Die sollten von 'X-Men: Origins' lernen und es bleiben lassen. Mal im Ernst: Klar sind Boba, Yoda und Han Solo beliebte Charaktere, aber n' kompletter Film mit Fokus auf einer dieser Figuren? Nö...


----------



## Zooler (8. Februar 2013)

Lance? X-Men Origins fand ich ganz gut....Hat auch einigermaßen gute Kritiken bekommen. 

Ich fand eher Wolverine schwach....

Wobei ich Dir zustimme, keine dieser 3 Figuren ist wirklich interessant für mich. Eher Kyle Katarn 

Oder Mace Windu oder aus den Anfängen der Republik wie gesagt....


----------



## simba572 (8. Februar 2013)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Die sollten von 'X-Men: Origins' lernen und es bleiben lassen. Mal im Ernst: Klar sind Boba, Yoda und Han Solo beliebte Charaktere, aber n' kompletter Film mit Fokus auf einer dieser Figuren? Nö...


 
jep, sehe ich ebenso. wer braucht schon boby,yoda oder solo (mal abgesehen davon das harrison ford viel zu alt ist).
wenn dann bitte unbekannte, wie darth bane z,b.


----------



## RichardLancelot (8. Februar 2013)

Zooler schrieb:


> Lance? X-Men Origins fand ich ganz gut....Hat auch einigermaßen gute Kritiken bekommen.
> 
> Ich fand eher Wolverine schwach....


Missverständnis. Ich meine auch 'X-Men Origins: Wolverine'. _'_X-Men: First Class' fand ich auch ganz i.O.


----------



## Malifurion (8. Februar 2013)

Verfilmt doch einfach die Old Republic Serie....das wär episch!


----------



## Emke (8. Februar 2013)

Neue Epoche wäre am besten: Die Mandalorianischen Kriege


----------



## soranPanoko (8. Februar 2013)

Die gabs doch schon... genauso kümmert man sich m EU auch um die Anfäng der Jedi (Dawn of the Jedi)...

Da man wohl oder bel aber auf das EU im großen und ganzen schei** kann man imprinzip alles neu machen


----------



## borg1971 (10. Februar 2013)

Ein Spin-off mit Boba Fett wäre cool. Allerdings sollte die Handlung dann auch dem Charakter gerecht werden: Knüppelharte Kämpfe und Action, wie z.B.: in den letzten Batman und 007er-Filmen. Also eher was ab FSK 18+. Wobei ich mir das bei Disney nicht so recht vorstellen kann...


----------



## Gizmoo (10. Februar 2013)

Ich verstehe die aufschreie gegen disney nicht.
miramax gehört ebenfalls disney.
ich habe pulp fiction schon 200mal gesehen, aber donald duck hab ich darin noch nie gesehen. obwohl...bei den dialogen würds schon wieder passen (:

ich glaube nicht, dass die neuen star wars streifen so übertrieben kinderfreundlich werden, wie die von lucas.


----------



## Enisra (10. Februar 2013)

Gizmoo schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die aufschreie gegen disney nicht.
> miramax gehört ebenfalls disney.
> ich habe pulp fiction schon 200mal gesehen, aber donald duck hab ich darin noch nie gesehen. obwohl...bei den dialogen würds schon wieder passen (:
> 
> ich glaube nicht, dass die neuen star wars streifen so übertrieben kinderfreundlich werden, wie die von lucas.


 
Naja, manche haben halt mosern und flamen als Hobby und üben das Leidenschaftlich aus, weswegen die dann auch nicht auf solch banalen Fakten reagieren, wie eben das die Miramax hatten, mitlerweile nicht mehr, als das negiert ja die Filme nicht die die während der Zeit rausgebracht hat
Wobei ich die knuffig finde die jetzt irgendwas von Francise ausschlachten blubbern weil man jetzt neue Filme bringt
Ich mein, mal ehrlich, es ist Star Wars, das wird doch schon seit 78 ausgeschlachtet 
Und mal ehrlich, wir hatten das Holiday Special, es kann nur besser werden

wobei da mal wer ein Videospecial zum kauf von Marvel gemacht ist:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uyYb_r4cZHE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Worrel (10. Februar 2013)

Gizmoo schrieb:


> miramax gehört ebenfalls disney.
> ich habe pulp fiction schon 200mal gesehen, aber donald duck hab ich darin noch nie gesehen.


 Was meinst du, was in dem Koffer ist? 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

